
2016 was a hard year to be an Apple fan - brandur
https://www.engadget.com/2016/12/29/2016-apple-fans-lose/
======
DoodleBuggy
Hard for Mac users mostly. Then again, Mac users make all the stuff for
iPhone, Watch and iPad users to enjoy, so I suppose the difficulty carries
everywhere indirectly.

If you read the recent Bloomberg piece
([https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-12-20/how-
apple...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-12-20/how-apple-
alienated-mac-loyalists)) it doesn't sound like anything will improve.

